# he wants between $2500 and $5000 for it....



## vadsy

kinda cool,. don't see these often. I remember someone on here wanted one for a while.

I didn't know about the wraparound bridge or the two knob controls. The pickups could use some covers or possibly different pickups altogether, maybe a new truss rod cover. I dig the classy black/white tuxedo look, the knobs and the shininess









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

There are Gibson Goddess guitars that go for decent money, but the black ones ain’t them.
It’s the Violet Burst, Rose Burst, and Sky Burst that sell for higher prices.


----------



## vadsy

yikes. I think I prefer the black one..

those are wild but I feel like my money would be better spent on an R4


----------



## JBFairthorne

It was @Lola that was dying for a purple one.


----------



## bzrkrage

$2500? 
But, hey are going for anywhere between $1000-$3000.......so..........


----------



## Frenchy99

I got $20 !


----------



## Lincoln

may I ask why no covers on the pickups?


----------



## Lincoln

Frenchy99 said:


> I got $20 !


I hear that will buy you 4 vintage amps and an old Japanese guitar in Quebec!


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> may I ask why no covers on the pickups?


dunno,. looks unfinished. ugly even


----------



## Frenchy99

Lincoln said:


> may I ask why no covers on the pickups?


Covid production cuts !


----------



## vadsy

Frenchy99 said:


> Covid production cuts !


maybe SARS


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> dunno,. looks unfinished. ugly even


agreed


----------



## 2manyGuitars

The wire was colour matched to the guitar. Just like the Gibson logo.

I really wanted either the Les Paul or SG in Violet (or Blue as a distant second) but they were tough to find. When they _did_ become available, it was because the prices had started climbing so now, people were willing to part with them. I just didn’t want to pay that much.

BTW, here’s the SG


















Regardless of the colour, he’s not getting anywhere near that for it.


----------



## pipestone62

Dreamer, “ do your research and make me an offer “. I did and I’ll buy one on Reverb thanks.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I don’t know what the going rates are but I’d be willing to go $1200 to $1400 for the SG and maybe $1600 for the Les Paul. Maybe that’s just my brain thinking in pre-COVID terms.


----------



## fretzel

Is it the chrome rings that make it look off?


----------



## Diablo

fretzel said:


> Is it the chrome rings that make it look off?


 no it’s just ugly, at least based on these pics.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I like ‘em. But I’m a little funny that way.


----------



## vadsy

what guitar?


----------



## sulphur

Not just no covers, the bobbins are clear and that's what looks odd to me.


----------



## Diablo

2manyGuitars said:


> I like ‘em. But I’m a little funny that way.
> 
> View attachment 342322
> 
> 
> View attachment 342323


well, if its "punk" enough for Avril ... 

Whos the first girl? she looks like if you added up Britney Spears, Jane Krakowski and heather Locklear, and then subtracted 50 years.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> well, if its "punk" enough for Avril ...
> 
> Whos the first girl? she looks like if you added up Britney Spears, Jane Krakowski and heather Locklear, and then subtracted 50 years.


Same girl.
Lindsay Ell.


----------



## Verne

Different bridge on hers. Hers looks much nicer. Of course I am referring to the guitar.


----------



## sulphur

Verne said:


> Different bridge on hers. Hers looks much nicer. Of course I am referring to the guitar.


That's an after market Hipshot bridge... Hipshot Baby Grand Bridge | stewmac.com


----------

